

The Rotting Stink of Corporate IT - fogus
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/article.php/3828966/Developers-Kvetch-The-Rotting-Stink-of-Corporate-IT.htm

======
bdfh42
I dropped off after the first couple of paragraphs - was there anything there
worth reading?

~~~
SamAtt
In my opinion not really. The whole article boils down to "CTO's should allow
corporate developers more time to develop rather than rushing them because
rushed programmers produce bad code"

It's not a bad point but to my eyes it's an obvious one. What programmer
hasn't been told to do code right the first time so it's easier to maintain?
And since she didn't provide any suggestions on how to get CTO's to do this or
how to justify the initial expense to management the whole article comes
across as just a rant.

~~~
umjames
There's nothing wrong with a rant, although I would have liked a longer one
with more substance.

I think there are a lot of other factors involved that contribute to the
corporate IT stench, like the true motivations of IT management, bad
programmers, and good programmers.

I often feel I could/should write some blog posts about this kind of stuff.

------
ecolonsmak
Article fails to live up to its title.

